# FF media?



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

What do I need to make Fruit Fly media, and how much do I add of each to make the media? I have the Potato Flakes so far.

Thanks!


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

here is the recipe that I use:

3 cups of powdered sugar 
1/4 cup Methyl paraben 
6 quarts cups potato flakes 
3 cups of brewers yeast
use hot water when mixing cultures and add 1 part vinegar to four or five parts water
25 to 20 percent rate
kristy


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Ok, thanks!!


----------



## Nubster (Jun 16, 2008)

White or Cider vinegar?


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

white vinegar.....cheapo kind to save money...its all the same stuff....the only thing i have ever used applecider vinegar for was to put a cup out in a room to catch ff ecscapees kristy


----------



## cindre2000 (Dec 17, 2007)

2/3 cup gerber baby food (comes in 2x 3.5oz plastic cups)
2 cups hot water
2 cups vinegar
2 overripe bananas (I usually by a bunch and freeze them for later use)
1/4 cup honey/molasses mix (50/50)
1/2 tbs baker's yeast
1 tbs fish flake

mix

add enough potato flakes to get applesauce consistency; I recently found that even if it is a bit wet it solidifies a good bit after a week.

This makes enough for 6-8 containers, and they last 3-5 weeks.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

kristy55303 said:


> here is the recipe that I use:
> 
> 3 cups of powdered sugar
> 1/4 cup Methyl paraben
> ...


oh...i also heard a drop of honey is good in the mix for a mold inhibitor .....this seems to be the chespest and most effective route for me. i also bring my distilled water to boiling point in the microwave. then i place in fridge fro 5 minutes to let it cool. Then i add bakers yeast(only a pinch) and mist lightly to activate it before adding coffee filters, excelsior, etc. only add the bakers yeast on top of the media mix and only for melos. hydei are different and i would not recommend using it for hydei. kristy


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

I have been using this formula...
8 cups potato flakes (Stater Bros. brand)
1 cup brewers yeast (Josh's frogs or from The Vitamin Shoppe)
1 cup sugar (Regular, not powdered)

1/2 cup media w/ 2/3 cup 50/50 mix of room temp spring water and white vinegar. sprinkle a little yeast on the top and BAM!
Cheap, easy, produces well for a full month with huge booms.
Much easier IMO


----------



## Nubster (Jun 16, 2008)

Should I still use brewers yeast in my media for hydei flies? Mixed in the media but not sprinkled on top or do not use at all? Also, if using a vinegar/water mixture is it still necessary to use methyl paraben?


----------



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

i think easier isnt always better, i think that if there are more ingrediants the FF will be more healthy and pass it on to the frogs.
I tend to put replace some of the ingredients( depending on what I have) and the quantities.

So I think this is a really good one- " the power mix"

The "Power Mix"
By Chis Miller

The following was posted by Chris Miller of Littleton Co on FrogNet on May 8, 2000.

I have been using a mixture of potato flakes, sugar, and Fleischman's activated yeast for years now. But, after adding a lot of mouths to feed to my collection, I had decided I was going to have to find something that made a lot more flies per jar. With input from a lot of different sources (Dave and Erin, Tracy Hicks, Jutti,) etc , I have composed a mush that has QUADRUPLED
my fly production. I have had very little problem with mold, and the cultures seem to last for at least a month or longer.

In a pot bring the following to a boil.
2 cups water
2 cups vinegar
1/8th cup Dark molasses
1/2 can of grape juice concentrate
2-3 overripe mushed up bananas

After bringing this mixture to a boil, add the dry material

1/2 cup malt of meal
2/3 cup potato flakes
1/3 cup Brewers Yeast (the key ingredient)

Place about 2 inches of medium in each qt size jar, and sprinkle maybe an 1/8th teaspoon of activated yeast on the top. A day later, 20-30 flies are added. I have tried this medium with my hydei and melanogaster and I can't believe how many larvae are swarming the sided of the jar, I literally can't see through the glass jar, they cover every square inch of glass. For the first 10 days, I keep the cultures in cardboard boxes which are kept closed, after that, I keep them on a large shelf to help the larvae dry out.


----------



## asilsdorf (Sep 7, 2005)

I don't use vinegar any more since switching to methyl paraben. I find the MP to be a better mold inhibitor than vinegar.

I believe the brewers yeast is a protein supplement for fly growth. The bakers yeast is used to convert the sugars to alcohol that the flies feed on. They serve two different purposes. Some people skip the live/bakers yeast as some of it comes in on the flies feet from the old culture.

Maybe a FF expert can clarify the purpose of the two yeasts better than I


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

You may find this useful...it's fast, cheap and simple and produces very well

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18630


----------



## Tundragirl (Nov 13, 2006)

I nees a super easy method I cant seem to start a new batch they never make it to FF stage ugh. I can't get frogs til I get this straight.
I need a no fail recipe. or a Raising FF for dummies manual LOL


----------



## Tundragirl (Nov 13, 2006)

I just opened the post above method and will try that I guess...looks easy enough


----------



## GSXR_MURRHEE (Sep 16, 2006)

I've been using this one for a few years with good results, plus it's cheap and easy:

potato flakes - 8 cups 
powdered sugar -1 cup 
brewer's yeast - 1/2 to 3/4 cup 
methyl paraben - 4 teaspoons

mix 1/2 cup of the above with 1/2 cup water and spinkle pinch of baker's yeast on top.


----------



## hobbyuniverse (Jun 22, 2008)

Tundragirl said:


> I just opened the post above method and will try that I guess...looks easy enough


Thats the one I have been using for a couple months now and so far its working very good. There are many many versions of FF media recipes available, but Im trying to keep it simple until I get more experienced, then maybe Ill try something different. I think youll like the above recipe.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Also good info here:
Fruit Flies-Doyle's Dart Den


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

My advice if you're just starting to culture FFs is to use a proven 'off the shelf' mix from one of our sponsors. I'll admit it, I'm lazy- so I use the ready-made mixes from Josh's Frogs and may supplement it with an overripe banana if there's one on hand as well as spirulina and Naturose occasionally. These are proven mixes with predictable results- and it ultimately means one less variable in my husbandry practice.

Once you've gotten the hang of culturing, then you can start experimenting with homemade mixes. 

Just my proverbial $.02....


----------

